# my dark angels WIP



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi all with the release of the dark angels less than a week away i dusted off some my dark angels and got to doing some work on them, what im aiming to do is build the 1st company deathwing and a normal battle company along with a ravenwing force, im a fan of apoc games and so plan on using it there,

ok what i have.
5 terminators- 5 x thunder hammer, ss, CML
5 terminators- 5 x thunder hammer and ss
5 terminators 5x lighting claws.CML
5 terminators 5x lighting claws
5 terminators assault cannon, chain fist
5 terminators assault cannon, chain fist
5 terminators assault cannon, chain fist
5 terminators assault cannon chain fist
spartan assault tank
ive not done much with most them as i wanna see how the new dex fits and layout so i can either put them into 10man squads or not and weapons will prob change , bring on the plasma cannons yay lol
ive just ordered 3 new deathwing boxes and belial

tactical squad-PF, ML,FL
tactical squad-PP,PG,PC
tactical squad-PC,PG
tactical squad-PC,PG
10 man dev squad-PC,ML,MM,LC
RAZORBACK
just ordered asmodai 

9x dark vengance ravenwing bikes , only 3 built as i ordered a box to convert some
also ordered a talon, the new landspeeder and a old one aswell

so this armys gonna be huge once im finished with it , heres some pics the finished units


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Some inspiring work, there! I went halves on the DV set with a friend, taking all the Dark Angels models. I really like how clean your painting is, did you use washes or dry brushes on the terminators to get the bone color armor? Could you actually give a run down of how you went about painting them, please?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

great painting have a bit of rep lad, love how you have done the spartan!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

abitterbuffalo said:


> Some inspiring work, there! I went halves on the DV set with a friend, taking all the Dark Angels models. I really like how clean your painting is, did you use washes or dry brushes on the terminators to get the bone color armor? Could you actually give a run down of how you went about painting them, please?


hi it really a simple process i use for the terminators

base coat- rakarth flesh
heavy dry brush-ushabti bone
wash the recesses with seraphim sepia
layer on ushabi bone where wash has got messy
the highlight with white

this doest take long at all ands easy to use to do batches of models, after i finish painting i use a small bit of spounge to add battle damage to the armour using scortched brown


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Thanks! Will have to give this a try...


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice work on the deathwing. I'm experimenting with the same colours now, only taking a wetblending and zenithal highlighting approach.. It takes ages to finish a mini though, so might try your style. Have some rep ;-)


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers it qute a simple but effective way i think, im currently considering selling the spartan to get a few land raiders into the force instead


----------

